# Huwag i mga presyo?



## classoneguy

Hi,
I got this translation online, but I don't know any Tagalog/Filipino.

I'm looking for something to put on a poster advertising a preparation workshop for an english exam.
What I have in mind is this: "Don't like the price (of the other practice exams)?"
Then the poster will include "Ours is free".

My try: Huwag i mga presyo?

Thanks
C.


----------



## DotterKat

If you want something that stays a little close to your English text, try one of these:

1)Hindi mo ba gusto ang presyo ng _iba_ (OR _ibang practice exams_)? Ang sa amin ay libre!
2)Masyadong namamahalan sa _iba_ (OR _ibang practice exams_)? Sa amin ay libre!

If you want something that sounds more like a slogan at the end of a brief explanatory paragraph, try one of these:

3)Masyadong mahal ang iba. Kami, libre!
4)Mahal sila, kami libre!


----------



## classoneguy

Ok, that's great.
Thanks DotterKat


----------



## MarFish

DotterKat said:


> If you want something that stays a little close to your English text, try one of these:
> 
> 1)Hindi mo ba gusto ang presyo ng _iba_ (OR _ibang practice exams_)? *Ang sa amin ay libre*!
> 2)Masyadong namamahalan sa _iba_ (OR _ibang practice exams_)? *Sa amin ay libre!*



Hey DotterKat. I have never seen or heard "*Ang sa* amin" before. Does it mean "The one that is ours", kind of an emphasis on our price as opposed to other's prices?

Could you also say "Libre amin" or "Amin ay libre?", but that wouldn't have the same emphasis?


----------



## DotterKat

MarFish said:


> Hey DotterKat. I have never seen or heard "*Ang sa* amin" before. Does it mean "The one that is ours", kind of an emphasis on our price as opposed to other's prices?



Yes, the construction "_ang sa amin ay._.." (_ours is_...) is quite common in the context like the one we are discussing, that is, comparing one subject with another. In the text below, we are comparing _prices_:

Hindi mo ba gusto ang *presyo* ng iba? Ang *sa amin* ("_ang aming presyo"_) ay libre. Don't like the *price *of others? *Ours* ("_Our price_") is free.

Note that *sa amin *(_sa_ marker + first person plural exclusive pronoun _amin_) replaces the nominal phrase "ang aming presyo/ang presyo namin" = Ours replaces the nominal phrase "our price").



MarFish said:


> Could you also say "Libre amin" or "Amin ay libre?", but that wouldn't have the same emphasis?



No, _Libre amin_ does not work because you need both the ang and sa markers.

Libre amin is literally _Free ours_.

Add the _sa_ marker:

Libre sa amin. 

The text above can be misunderstood because here the _sa_ can be taken as a directional marker. Literally, "_libre sa amin_" can be semantically parsed as _free to us_ or _free for us_.

Person A:Magkano ang bayad nyo sa practice exams?
Person B:Libre sa amin (....kasi tatay namin ang may-ari ng eskwela).

So, for clarity you also need the _ang_ marker to designate _sa amin_ as the subject.

Libre ang sa amin. (That which is / The one that is) ours is free.

_Amin ay libre _(Ours is free) is acceptable since the preceding text makes it clear that the speaker is comparing two different prices (theirs vs. ours). Properly speaking though it should be _Sa amin ay libre_ or better still, _Ang sa amin ay libre._ However, I have the sense that the ad is intended to be colloquial-sounding so a less formal construction is acceptable.


----------

